# Anyone else have Microsoft Office?



## i_am_Lois (May 27, 2014)

When I worked I purchased a 'writing' program from Microsoft.
I needed it at the time and loved it.
Fast-forward many years, I no longer work, but I find I have many uses for such a program.
I've upgraded to Microsoft office (for home use). 
It comes with 7 different programs. The one I get the most use out of is Microsoft OneNote.
I use it every day. I don't know what I'd do without it.
I also get tons of use out of Microsoft Word.

Another program I love is Microsoft Outlook... which is where I have my Internet Provider direct all my email.
I used to have Outlook Express, which I think is similar, but better in several ways.
Just the plain old Outlook, without all the bells & whistles is adequate for now.

Anyone else here use any of these Microsoft products?


----------



## Warrigal (May 27, 2014)

Yes, I've used the school and home package for years. It does everything I need.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 27, 2014)

I've used the package at my job and at home since it came out.

Outlook Express is a watered down version of Outlook.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 27, 2014)

Oh yes, I have tested expert on MS products.  I'm happy to say that my son is becoming really good at Word and Powerpoint.  I'm showing him to make graphs on Excel but he doesn't need too much of that yet when he does homework.  I actually found a tutorial on Word back in the late 80s at work and that is how I learned it.  Back then we were using Word Perfect.  If you have Publisher that is nice for flyers and cards.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2014)

yep I use all of those programs


----------



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

I have MS pro office. an older version. 2003. would like to upgrade but to expensive. I store a lot of data on Word. but even more on PDF


----------



## Fern (May 28, 2014)

I use 'Open Office', it has all I need and it's FREE


----------



## LogicsHere (May 30, 2014)

I use Microsoft Office at my job, have Microsoft Office Professional 2003 on my computer with XP and Microsoft Starter 2010 Word and Excel on my Windows 7 computer.  I also have downloaded Open Office to my Windows 7 computer. Microsoft just too plain expensive.


----------



## RCynic (May 30, 2014)

Fern said:


> I use 'Open Office', it has all I need and it's FREE



Same here. I got ticked one day, searched my hard drive for anything Microsoft and trashed it. I don't need their stuff much and Open Office works nicely, and you're right, can't beat the price.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2014)

Libre Office (a fork of Open Office) user here - totally free and totally satisfied with it. Microsoft can go fish - their software is bloated and buggy.


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Phil, I use Open Office, and it does the job for me. :wave::


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> Hi Phil, I use Open Office, and it does the job for me. :wave::



I used it for a long time, but then there was some kind of political intrigue that started in the group, and half of them split off and started their own open source version of OO, which they named Libre Office. 

I'm a sucker for rebels without a cause.


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

Phil, How long have you been using Libre Office. Is it easier to use?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, How long have you been using Libre Office. Is it easier to use?



I've been using it for, oh, about 3 years now. It came out in 2010 and I picked it up sometime in 2011. 

Basically it's the same thing as Open Office and is just as easy to use. Wikipedia has a good write-up on the genesis of Libre Office if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

Well if it has the same attributes I guess I"'ll stick with Open Office. We got it for free.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I use MS office and student and hated it until I googled for help.  It was formatting my documents, adding paragraph lines, correcting my grammar and all sorts of things.  I finally found a solution on the net and removed all the check marks in auto correct while typing or something like that.   Then I liked it.  The last windows update emptied all of my MS office folders and all of the Libre folders that I was testing to see if I liked it. I could not even use system restore.   I had a terrible time getting everything to work again.  As I said "the last windows update".


----------

